# Two meerkats for sale boy and girl



## Meerkat93 (Sep 5, 2013)

6 month old meetkats, tame will hand feed and be stroked but still have some room for improvement they came from more experienced owner and they were very tame for him liked being held, I live in Newark looking for £900 Ono will drop then off if petrol money is paid thanks


----------



## Meerkat93 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Meerkat93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Reptile Forums - Meerkat93's Album: Meerkat - Picture


----------



## izz (Aug 1, 2013)

May I ask why are they - from the photo - in such cramp looking conditions?


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

This needs to go into the classified section.


----------

